# Black Molly Confusion



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

My tank has been cloudy ever since I treated it for fin rot, and I have slowly been doing water changes to try to make it clearer. The fish that I was treating seemed to get better for a little while, but is now doing worse again. He is having trouble swimming, he tries to swim to the top for food, but just falls to the bottom, staying whereever he falls to even if it's just caught up in a plant (plastic) in the middle of the tank. What is the most likely cause of this? I just did a tank change yesterday, but I'll do one again tommorow to try to get the tank more clear and easier to deal with him. 

Also, if this molly dies, I will be left with only one 6 month old molly fry. She is the offspring of two black mollies, but she has black spots and is not fully black (yet? won't be ever?). I clearly can't have her alone in my 10 gallon tank. Is it best to get more black mollies only? Could I add a diff kind of molly and it will be equally prleasurable company?


of course, disease prevention comes first. what am i doing wrong?

i feed them tropical flakes that the fish store recommened with extra algae wafers in them. it's a 10 gallon freshwater tank, little bit of salt. temp 78, pH 8, ammonia 0ish


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

What did you treat the tank with?

You can mix mollies, try to keep them the same size. I would not add any new fish for a good while, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

Maracyn-TC. Honestly it was like two weeks ago though, it was really pretty much out of the tank system, but it's the only reason I can think of that it is still particularly cloudy.


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like she's in pretty bad shape. Try not stressing her out too much (including the temp swings with water changes). If she's laying down a lot it may already be too late.

I'd also put some activated charcoal in your filter if it isn't already to remove the rest of the medication you recently added.


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah i'm just gonna lay low for a bit and see how things go i guess.. =/


----------



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

So my molly died today. So now i just have my one molly fry left in the 10 gallon tank. I added some prevent ich & prazipro for protection for him. As well as some salt. He seems a little stressed out about everything. Will he become more stressed out being the only fish/molly in the tank? I kind of wanted to wait a bit and see if he gets sick too before i get any new fish, but maybe he needs company asap? which is better? what companions are best?


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd probably wait awhile.

Mollies do well with most other 'community' fish. I like to keep my mollies with neon tetras, black neons, and/or zebra danios. I've had them with zebra danios for quite awhile, and the danios leave them alone (even the fry).


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I would not add any more medication unless diagnosable symptoms appear- maybe the stress was from an ammonia spike- many anti-bacs are easy to overdose (super easy) and can kill the good bacteria in the tank.


----------



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

You are better to wait it out for now and see how this one is doing. Do not worry about being alone, just do not stress it out more than it is. Keep an eye on the fish behavior and the water parameters and do only a 10% water change once a week.


----------

